# Big semi truck trailer 4 horse transport.



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

:shock: LOL
Ok, I'll bite....do you mind if I ask why?


In a dry van I imagine ventilation would be a big issue.


----------



## Singh559 (Feb 29, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> :shock: LOL
> Ok, I'll bite....do you mind if I ask why?
> 
> 
> In a dry van I imagine ventilation would be a big issue.


Would probably be able to transport a horse if we bought it on the east coast ourselves as we have a trucking business. Would basically be free and fuel costs covered by the load.

The only problem is getting a dry (non produce so the reefer doesn't need to be turned on) load which isn't a problem. I'm sure the reefer's cooler can be turned off and just the fan can blow fresh air inside.

Not sure though lol, was just thinking of options as most of the breed i'm looking for is either on the east coast or outside of the country (I'm from the west coast).


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes a reefer can be turned off and just have the fan as far as I know.

But if you got a load then you would have to load the horse in the front and the cargo in the back next to the doors. Otherwise you have to unload the horse before you unload. Then how long will it take your driver to make it cross country, what about feeding and water?

I think I would spend the money on a shipper rather then spend the hassle converting a reefer into a horse stall and worrying about delivering a load on top of that.


----------

